# Bonus



## bobohuuuuuu (Jan 30, 2021)

Y’all I just resigned today, I was a seasonal team member and I was kept, but cuz of unfortunate things, i had to resign.  Am i still eligible for the new $500 bonus? And how do I get my last payroll? Would it be direct-deposited as usual?


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 30, 2021)

@qmosqueen here’s an other one for you , if you missed the other 3


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 30, 2021)

To answer op you will get it, as for how you can talk to hr . Stores in Cali got paid yesterday


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 30, 2021)

bobohuuuuuu said:


> Y’all I just resigned today, I was a seasonal team member and I was kept, but cuz of unfortunate things, i had to resign.  Am i still eligible for the new $500 bonus? And how do I get my last payroll? Would it be direct-deposited as usual?


I actually think you will get the bonus bc it was already processed on payroll so unless they retroactively remove it (which could happen) I think you would get it


----------



## CorvetteCorvette (Jan 30, 2021)

Did you previously work during that week because if so I think you'll get the bonus


----------



## bobohuuuuuu (Jan 30, 2021)

CorvetteCorvette said:


> Did you previously work during that week because if so I think you'll get the bonus


Yeah, thanks!


----------

